# Seaquen Challenges - Arson and the Aquila



## Fox Lee (Nov 14, 2011)

[Potential spoilers, as always.]

So, something else has confused me about WotBS part three. Really, I feel like I should start a "WotBS Clarifications" thread, I need to ask questions so often ^^; Often just because I haven't read something properly. In any case, here's the current question, for the authors or anybody else who might be able to shed some light on it:

During Act II of _Shelter_ (4e version), the sandbox encounters include Arson Swarm (a skill challenge to help the magistrate with a string of arsons) and Tiljann's Quest (a skill challenge to help Tiljann follow Etinifi and discover the Aquila). My problem is, they both seem to lead into the same tactical encounter (TE-Seaquen-4: Etinifi), and I'm not sure why. It makes obvious sense for the Aquila challenge to end with that encounter, but the Rat Search skill challenge also says, under the "Nature" entry, "If this is the eighth success, run encounter TE-Seaquen-4 immediately."

Is it intended that either challenge will trigger the encounter - just whichever comes first? In which case, is it intentional that the heroes should get a "free pass" on whichever challenge they take up second, since they will already know of the Aquila? It seems rather anticlimactic for Tiljann's Quest if the party have already found the place.

I sort of feel like the climax of the rat search should lead the party to the arson rats they were looking for, instead of a relevant but unrelated bunch of biomantic critters. Is it intended that the party _only_ find the Aquila during the rats challenge if their final success is a nature check, so it's like a special prize?

Thanks in advance, as always ^_^;


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Nov 16, 2011)

I read it as a special prize for the use of Nature to defeat the skill challenge, however I would prefer it leads to the Rats, as it did in the 3e version.

However, you can use the Rats or Tiljian to get the group to Aquila.. so I guess if your group will follow the Tiljian route, don't have the Rats spoil the prize.


----------

